# New member of the Creepy Family



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

This is Billie, Sally's older brother....finally got around making a body for the new wighead. Been updating the website.... adding ALOT of pics!!





































More pics available at:
http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/album4.html

http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/backgrounds.html


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

this is so good! I love the creepy old feel of the photos. amazing job all the way around. Love. love love them!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

scourge999 said:


> this is so good! I love the creepy old feel of the photos. amazing job all the way around. Love. love love them!


I agree. What a creepy family photo! Awesome job Noahfentz!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Those are great. You've got the whole "Wrong Turn" family going here. The photo aging is awesome as well.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very creepy indeed!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love this family!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is indeed one creepy family! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I need a creepier word than "creepy" to describe this guy - wow!:googly:

Excellent photography as well.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

do I hear a banjo?

Excellent job Noah...the poses you have chosen are perfect.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Creepy is right!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Terrific photos...absolutely creepy.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

sweet family photo!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very creepy. love it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great attention to detail, but I wouldn't want to live next door to them.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Noah, This is just so awesome, I love your work. You've definitely developed your own style and I hope you'll continue to post more of The Family. The props are fantastic, but the style of the photos are such a bonus.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It has really been interesting following this lil family you have going - I like everyone else am just loving it!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks Guys!! I'm having real fun with taking these pics. I have been seeing them showing up a little on flickr. They work so well with haunting. I suspect that by this years Halloween we will be seeing more of these kinds of pics.

The pics are from an Iphone applications called Hipstamatic and Pic Grunger. If you have an Iphone or Ipod Touch 4 you can download the apps from the Itunes website.

I have been slacking off lately on the props making department. I recieved some of the items for making a wighead at our Make and Take xmas party. Thank you Sharpobject. I got to work right away and GhoulishCop is helping me get motivated. I have a couple more ideas for this years haunt....stay tuned....


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

He's so creepy I just barfed a little in my mouth. and to think that there is a whole family makes me tremble.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Nailed it!
Don't turn your back on Billie!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

very creepy indeed!


----------

